# Tortoise fighting? Aggression question



## sebastian23 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello friends,

I am the proud parent of a male 34 year old Yellow Foot Tortoise. Recently, I was asked to take care of another, 6 year old male Yellow Foot Tortoise. I only have one enclosure, and I am worried that the tortoises might fight. They are both male, and the elder one is double the size of the child. I can't get a new enclosure built anytime soon because the contractors I know are slow. 

Are two male Yellow Foot Tortoises likely to fight?

How should I handle this situation? Many thanks!


----------



## LaLaP (Feb 25, 2020)

They are likely to fight or bully each other. The older one won't appreciate a new young tort in his territory. Bad things are likely to happen.. anything from injury (even potentially fatal) to stress leading to illness. Often the dominate tort will keep the other from eating. 
It would be best if you found a way to give them their own space.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 25, 2020)

LaLaP said:


> They are likely to fight or bully each other. The older one won't appreciate a new young tort in his territory. Bad things are likely to happen.. anything from injury (even potentially fatal) to stress leading to illness. Often the dominate tort will keep the other from eating.
> It would be best if you found a way to give them their own space.


Worse case, just buy a temp big rubbermaid bin. It won't be beautiful, but it will keep them separate and happy--and most of all SAFE!


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2020)

sebastian23 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am the proud parent of a male 34 year old Yellow Foot Tortoise. Recently, I was asked to take care of another, 6 year old male Yellow Foot Tortoise. I only have one enclosure, and I am worried that the tortoises might fight. They are both male, and the elder one is double the size of the child. I can't get a new enclosure built anytime soon because the contractors I know are slow.
> 
> ...


Even if they don't demonstrate overt hostility, they should not be housed together. Tortoises should never be housed in pairs. It is not good for either of them. And don't forget you need several months of quarantine before putting tortoises together too.


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 27, 2020)

Hope you can get this sorted out! Let us know how you plan to proceed now that you know you are putting them both at risk by keeping them together! Thanks for your enquiry, We are always glad to try and help another tortoise keeper.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Mar 21, 2020)

Good luck! Two males are always a hassle.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 21, 2020)

Are you in Miami?
I have two extra pens. But I'm in South Broward. In Sunrise.


----------



## lou.and.noodles (Mar 22, 2020)

sebastian23 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am the proud parent of a male 34 year old Yellow Foot Tortoise. Recently, I was asked to take care of another, 6 year old male Yellow Foot Tortoise. I only have one enclosure, and I am worried that the tortoises might fight. They are both male, and the elder one is double the size of the child. I can't get a new enclosure built anytime soon because the contractors I know are slow.
> 
> ...


maybe you could sacrifice some space from the younger tort and put a barrier between them, like a thin piece of poster board. I don't know if that would work, but it would keep them from seeing each other, which would most likely reduce the likelihood of anything bad happening.


----------



## jeneliza (Mar 30, 2020)

you could build a temp, table for now its not really hard, a book shelf turnned on its side with the shelfs removed makes a good table, as long as it has deep shelves, so the sides are high enough,or a wooden shipping crate, i used this for mine,i cut the sides down added plastic glass to the bottom so the mosture didnt rot the wood, and when it needs cleanning i can wipe it out,but i do need more bedding to cover it, so she cant feel the plastic,, i also added a some to make a hidding spot, covered with fake plants, to make it look like a forest,(she eats everything living) honstley if i can make one anyone could, i only had my son cut the sides down, and cut the plastic glass to fit, hes only 16, i cant cut a straigth cut, lol, you can buy them for cheap online or some place just give them away, or book cases alot of times you can find being thown out,


----------

